# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  I may never grill steak again.

## Cowlesy

If any of you out there are steak lovers, you must find a cast iron skillet, and try making your steaks with the directions below.

http://nolafoodie.com/2010/01/cookin...-iron-skillet/

I live in NYC and get to eat top flight steaks from time to time, but I just did an 8oz filet using those directions, and it was better than most restaurant filets I've had.  Seriously.  Redonkulously delicious.

If you try it, really try and follow the directions verbatim.  Let the steak get up to room temp first.  And when he says get the skillet up to 500, get it there.  And he's right if you want medium rare, you'll want to leave it on the skillet when you throw it back in the oven for 5-6min (I tried one a few days ago taking it out at 4pm and it was cool-red (rare) in the middle...I like mine warm-red (medium rare).

The other thing is, after you pull them out and plate them, make sure to let them sit for 5-6 minutes.  They won't get cold.

Oh yeah and don't go light on seasoning.  First time I did I just did a little sprinkle, but be generous and it makes a super thin crust on the outside.

----------


## Deborah K

Awesome!  We go in with 2 other families on a side of beef.  And I have a huge cast iron skillet that I use to make pineapple upside down cake.  I will definitely try this recipe.  I love being adventerous!

----------


## AFPVet

Nice! Thanks for sharing

----------


## carmaphob

Sounds delicious!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

just so folks know:

how to care for (and season) a cast iron skillet

----------


## brushfire

We call that recipe, smoke detector steak.  The smoke detector lets you know when its time to flip.

Two variations in the way I do it vs the article is seasoning the steak well in advance (for instance, while you let the steak get to room temp).  It needs to be 1.25" or greater - always choice cuts or better.  Its normally a culinary no-no, but when you let the seasoned salt sit on the steak, it draws moisture to the surface.  When those "Seasoned juices" draw to the surface, the make an awesome crust during the sear.

The other thing I do is preheat the oven to 450.  Instead of the broiler, I let the steak cook in the oven (I like my steaks done medium - pink).  I've done the same technique with tuna steaks too (done medium as well, still pink) - with a pico/lime relish.  Its dynofreakinmite....

----------


## Cowlesy

> just so folks know:
> 
> how to care for (and season) a cast iron skillet


Excellent link!

Also, you don't need to spend a fortune on a cast iron skillet.  Mine is 100+ years old and it works just fine.

----------


## Cowlesy

> We call that recipe, smoke detector steak.  The smoke detector lets you know when its time to flip.
> 
> Two variations in the way I do it vs the article is seasoning the steak well in advance (for instance, while you let the steak get to room temp).  It needs to be 1.25" or greater - always choice cuts or better.  Its normally a culinary no-no, but when you let the seasoned salt sit on the steak, it draws moisture to the surface.  When those "Seasoned juices" draw to the surface, the make an awesome crust during the sear.
> 
> The other thing I do is preheat the oven to 450.  Instead of the broiler, I let the steak cook in the oven (I like my steaks done medium - pink).  I've done the same technique with tuna steaks too (done medium as well, still pink) - with a pico/lime relish.  Its dynofreakinmite....


Hmm very interesting.  I was told not to let the seasoning sit too long on the steak as it would start to break down the fat issue and you'd lose more of it on the skillet.  Will try with the seasoning on the steak longer to see how it turns out.

You're definitely right about smoke.  I've heard avocado oil can be substituted because it has a higher burn point.  I don't have any of it.

Well definitely try your tuna recipe with some fresh tuna steaks tomorrow.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> We call that recipe, smoke detector steak.  The smoke detector lets you know when its time to flip.
> 
> Two variations in the way I do it vs the article is seasoning the steak well in advance (for instance, while you let the steak get to room temp).  It needs to be 1.25" or greater - always choice cuts or better.  Its normally a culinary no-no, but when you let the seasoned salt sit on the steak, it draws moisture to the surface.  When those "Seasoned juices" draw to the surface, the make an awesome crust during the sear.
> 
> The other thing I do is preheat the oven to 450.  Instead of the broiler, I let the steak cook in the oven (I like my steaks done medium - pink).  *I've done the same technique with tuna steaks too (done medium as well, still pink) - with a pico/lime relish.*  Its dynofreakinmite....


sounds wonderful!!!!

----------


## specsaregood

> If any of you out there are steak lovers, you must find a cast iron skillet, and try making your steaks with the directions below.
> http://nolafoodie.com/2010/01/cookin...-iron-skillet/


I didn't know there was another way.    Although I use a light spread of butter where he recommends olive oil.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

I don't use skillets for beef because its too greasy. I also boil sausage before cutting it in half and grilling it to get rid of a lot of the grease.

----------


## squarepusher

looks delic!

----------


## donnay

> I've heard avocado oil can be substituted because it has a higher burn point.  I don't have any of it.


Coconut oil or Ghee works great with this recipe!  Make sure to get Organic coconut oil and Ghee (clarified butter).  Both are an excellent saturated fat and are great for higher burn points too.

----------


## kill the banks

I bought a grilled pan just for that ... has a ceramic coating , think called green pan ... works great and flavor is amazing

----------


## Travlyr

We stopped at Dave's Steak House in Amarillo, TX not long ago as we were passing through and treated ourselves to some delicious steaks. They were so good we went online to learn how to cook steaks and the cast iron skillet technique as directed in the OP stood out. We tried it and haven't grilled one since. It is a most excellent way to cook meat.

----------


## Bruno

I'm going to have to try this, but don't have a cast iron skillet.  Should have bought that antique one I saw at a shop a few weeks ago!

----------


## Ray

My cast iron skillet is one of the best purchases I've made in the past 6 months

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm going to have to try this, but don't have a cast iron skillet.  Should have bought that antique one I saw at a shop a few weeks ago!


Yeah, the antique ones are usually better than the new ones even.   It took me a good year of near daily use to finally get my new-purchased huge one into the condition I wanted it.

----------


## brandon

I've been using a variation of this method for about a year now and it is definitely the best. The only thing I do differently is I don't salt the steak until after it's cooked, because I read salting it before cooking dries it out. As the article mentioned, the drippings do make a great base for a sauce. Throw in some red wine and butter and simmer it until it reduces by about half. Delicious.

----------


## Ray

^rofl, I doubt the salt will do much to dry it out, compared with a searing hot pan and a 500 degree oven

----------


## specsaregood

> ^rofl, I doubt the salt will do much to dry it out, compared with a searing hot pan and a 500 degree oven


Actually, the searing hot pan is what keeps it from getting dried out.  That is pretty much the whole point of it.

----------


## PeacePlan

I use cast iron to cook almost everything - eggs are one thing that I find do not cook well with cast iron. They last forever and will actually be better after 10 or 20 years use. Get Lodge brand and you can't go wrong.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I've been using a variation of this method for about a year now and it is definitely the best. The only thing I do differently is I don't salt the steak until after it's cooked, because I read salting it before cooking dries it out. As the article mentioned, the drippings do make a great base for a sauce. Throw in some red wine and butter and simmer it until it reduces by about half. Delicious.


The steak-rub I used has salt in it and I can report that the steak was extremely juicy -- in fact if you don't let the steak rest for a few minutes after cooking you may end up losing more juice on the plate.

----------


## specsaregood

> I use cast iron to cook almost everything - eggs are one thing that I find do not cook well with cast iron. .


See you just gotta cook your bacon in the pan first then drop the eggs in the bacon grease.  cooks real well that way.

----------


## Ray

> Actually, the searing hot pan is what keeps it from getting dried out.  That is pretty much the whole point of it.


That's a myth. 



(Myth busting starts @ 2:08)

----------


## donnay

I thought I would add this to the mix about the health hazards of using cast iron cookware too much.

The Health Hazards of Cast Iron Pans
http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.c...ast-iron-pans/




> ...adult men (even fully grown young men) and menopausal women, cast iron can definitely pose a problem as the iron that naturally gets into food from utilization of this type of cookware can result in iron rising to toxic levels which is associated with a host of serious health conditions.  Iron is one of  the few minerals we cannot eliminate except through blood loss, therefore supplements should never contain iron and cooking with cast iron is a questionable choice for this segment of the population.

----------


## amy31416

We have an antique cast-iron flat skillet here that will be used for just this purpose either tonight or tomorrow night. Will report back.

----------


## PeacePlan

Ya cooking with cast iron is bad for ya so you better use the healthy teflon pans.. You can say something bad about anything but I love the way cast iron cooks with the even heat you get from it. I also love how easy they are to clean with no soap just brush and water.

----------


## brushfire

> The steak-rub I used has salt in it and I can report that the steak was extremely juicy -- in fact if you don't let the steak rest for a few minutes after cooking you may end up losing more juice on the plate.


Since you expressed interest int he pico - I dont really measure my ingredients, so sorry for not having precise measurements.  I'm sure you can probably relate - you just do what you like, and enjoy being creative:

1.  1 lime, I use a reamer when adding the juice to the pico..
2.  1 sizable vine ripe tomato (if you got a garden - faaantastic)
3.  1 yellow onion (red if you dont mind a little more flavor, I prefer red's bolder flavor)
4.  Cilantro
5.  3 Jalapenos  (deseeded, deveined, cut into strips and diced - I love hot food, but wife doesnt.  Leave the veins in if you like hot)
6.  1 clove of garlic, minced

De-seed the tomatoes  (cut on the "horizontal access and use clean hands or back of spoon to push seeds out of each hemisphere)
Proceed to dice tomatoes by cutting 5 mm thick slices horizontally, and then vertically in a cross pattern

[ onion dicing tip - bear with me as I'm not a chef, just an avid cooker]
Onions can be cut on an axis.  First shave some of the root off to keep the dried root ends out of your pico.
Cut in half vertically (longitudinally), and then peel the nasty outside layer off (gets chewy and makes for weird faces at the table).
With the onion half, cut side down, on the board, make longitudinal cuts , perpendicular to the cutting surface, (root to top) without fully penetrating the root end.
Then make 2 or 3 cuts longitudinally, but parallel with the cutting board (dont cut yourself!!  Hold the onion in place by pushing down on the top - take it slow and watch)
At this point it will look like a mini blooming onion.
The last step is the  latitudinal cuts starting at the top - this is an extremely fast way to dice an onion.  I do a lot of dicing in the kitchen, and proper techniques can be welcomed time savers - good preparation skills will actually dictate how good your food will taste, because you'll have time to be more elaborate in your cooking.
Save the other half of onion for your patty melts (which also go good in cast iron).

Mince the clove (give it a swift hammer strike with your fist, while on the cutting board, to remove the paper easily) and work it over with the chef knife until its minced.

You should have a mound of ingredients in your bowl (save mixing for the end) - go ahead and drop your lime juice, and some kosher salt.  Store in a ziploc until ready to serve (make the night or morning before serving, for best results).

Last tip I have - you can go AWOL on the pico - its ok.  You can never have enough.  Take extra pico and add it to some diced avocado and you have yourself some dynamite guacamole.  (basic starter for guac is 2 avocados, 2 small tomatoes, 2 or 3 jalapenos, 2 cloves of garlic, 1 half a medium onion- usually red onion) 

Oh, and for smoke point - peanut oil is king.  Its expensive, but you can get things pretty damn hot without smoking.

----------


## specsaregood

> That's a myth.


Interesting experiment, and somewhat convincing.  But I might speculate that it isn't necessarily accurate.  Perhaps the additional moisture lost on the seared steak is due to the outer layer of the steak being seared (expected) but the middle section might have more moisture.  ie: non-seared steak has uniform moisture, seared steak has non-uniform moisture with the outer edge being moisture free.  If so, the thicker the steak, the greater an advantage the sear would be.  Just speculating.

----------


## brandon

> ^rofl, I doubt the salt will do much to dry it out, compared with a searing hot pan and a 500 degree oven


I believe the reasoning behind it is that salt will draw the moisture from the inside of the steak to the outside. Then when you sear it this moisture will boil off and you'll essentially be boiling your steak. The purpose of searing is to lock in the moisture and then after that salt it.

In practice I doubt it really makes much of a noticeable difference at all, this is just what I read on some cooking website.

----------


## Acala

> I thought I would add this to the mix about the health hazards of using cast iron cookware too much.
> 
> The Health Hazards of Cast Iron Pans
> http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.c...ast-iron-pans/


Too much iron is absolutely not a good thing.  Men should never eat anything that has been iron "fortified" (thanks FDA) and if you take a supplement make sure it doesn't have iron.  Men should also take up a hobby that involves a predictable, but controllable, amount of bleeding - like woodworking with sharp hand tools or mountain biking.

That having been said, the link didn't provide any evidence that iron skillets leach iron in an absorbable form into the food.  While a new iron pan might, I find it doubtful that a properly seasoned iron skillet would do so since the cooking surface is far from being bare iron.

Anyone know of any studies?

And what's the alternative?  Aluminum?!?!?!?!?  Teflon?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Acala

Make sure to use grass fed GRASS FINISHED beef so you get the natural and optimal balance of fatty acids.  Packing steers full of grain makes them fat (just like it does to humans) but also causes them to convert their body fat to omega-6 instead of omega-3.

----------


## specsaregood

> Too much iron is absolutely not a good thing.  Men should never eat anything that has been iron "fortified" (thanks FDA) and if you take a supplement make sure it doesn't have iron.  Men should also take up a hobby that involves a predictable, but controllable, amount of bleeding - like woodworking with sharp hand tools or mountain biking.


I was just thinking about how this "danger" is only a result of our modern non-dangerous society.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

The OP recipe sounds much like what's known as chicken-fried steak (at least, it is in Kentucky).  It's great!   Haven't had it in years, tho.   Try putting a mild gravy on it sometime.  It's yummy.

----------


## donnay

> Ya cooking with cast iron is bad for ya so you better use the healthy teflon pans.. You can say something bad about anything but I love the way cast iron cooks with the even heat you get from it. I also love how easy they are to clean with no soap just brush and water.


No one is saying Teflon is good for you.  You can use a enameled cast iron cookware, and you do not have to worry about iron leaching out in your food but get the same results when it comes to blackening and searing meat.

----------


## donnay

> Too much iron is absolutely not a good thing.  Men should never eat anything that has been iron "fortified" (thanks FDA) and if you take a supplement make sure it doesn't have iron.  Men should also take up a hobby that involves a predictable, but controllable, amount of bleeding - like woodworking with sharp hand tools or mountain biking.
> 
> That having been said, the link didn't provide any evidence that iron skillets leach iron in an absorbable form into the food.  While a new iron pan might, I find it doubtful that a properly seasoned iron skillet would do so since the cooking surface is far from being bare iron.
> 
> Anyone know of any studies?
> 
> And what's the alternative?  Aluminum?!?!?!?!?  Teflon?!?!?!?!?!?


Is Your Cookware Safe?



From Wiki:

Health effects



> Cast iron cookware leaches small amounts of iron into the food. Anemics, and those with iron deficiencies, may benefit from this effect, though those with excess iron issues (for example, people with hemochromatosis) may suffer negative effects


Edit to add:

What is Hemochromatosis?
Hemochromatosis is commonly known as iron overload disease. A malfunction in the way iron is absorbed from the intestinal tract causes the body to absorb and store too much iron. Certain vitamins and minerals are normally stored in the liver, and iron is one of them. However, too much iron stored in the liver can damage it. With hemochromatosis, excess iron is also deposited in other organs and tissues, especially the heart and pancreas, causing damage to these organs, too. This disease occurs more commonly than was originally thought. It is estimated that hemochromatosis affects about one in every 300-400 people. Occasionally, a secondary type of iron overload (called hemosiderosis) occurs in people who take large amounts of iron supplements, or in people who must have repeated blood transfusions, or who have certain other diseases. However, the body usually returns to normal processing of iron when the excess intake is eliminated. 

http://www.endowsec.com/pated/ecdlv36.htm

----------


## dannno

> The other thing is, after you pull them out and plate them, make sure to let them sit for 5-6 minutes.  They won't get cold.


I'd recommend, if anything, shortening the cooking time slightly and put some aluminum foil over the steak and let it cool for a solid 8 minutes.

Cast iron is the way to go with steaks, though, that's for sure.

I use a similar method with cast-iron as hot as possible and broiler oven combo, total cook time about 5:30 t 6:00 for medium rare.

----------


## William R

Thanks for the link!!

----------


## dannno

Oh ya, and being primarily vegetarian, I love using cast-iron skillets for cooking a lot of my meals because they do in fact provide some iron which is lacking in some vegetarians.

----------


## torchbearer

home on the range.

----------


## dannno

My timings are different.

I do one side for 1:15, flip and 1:15, then broiler oven for 2:20, then flip for another 2:20 in the broiler oven and that makes a pretty good medium rare steak (be sure to cover with aluminum foil for 8-10 minutes after)

For rare, you can do 1:00 on each side, then 2:00 on each side in the oven, but then cover with aluminum foil and let sit for 10 minutes.

Some of this depends on the thickness of the cut, of course.

----------


## brushfire

Come on now... How we can go from tasty vittles to a 3 front war on whats healthy or dried out meat?

I use the sh!t out of cast iron cookware (le creuset and lodge).  The food always tastes good - I can use whatever utensils I want, and nothing tastes boiled.  My liver is not bursting with iron, I dont have hemochromatosis.  I occasionally drink scotch and beer, and even eat the fish I catch.  At some point, one needs to ask, is it worth it to live more miserably, longer?  There are more 100 year olds living today, who ate from cast iron most of their lives, than there are who ate from teflon cookware.

----------


## dannno

^Good point, the cookware most people use is atrocious compared to some cast-iron.

I only use woks, cast-iron and stainless steal.. glassware and maybe some aluminum or stainless steal in the oven. none of that coated $#@!.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Last tip I have - you can go AWOL on the pico - its ok.  You can never have enough.


i looooooooooooove pico!!  never used yellow onion, though.  always red.  i'm like you and appreciate the boldness.  and the color.

i'll have to make me some pico soon!!

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> That's a myth. 
> 
> 
> 
> (Myth busting starts @ 2:08)


They tested weight, not moisture content.  The seared steak will have lost more fat as any fat contacting the griddle surface will be instantly liquified and drain off, but it will not necessarily have lost more water.  Guy needs more training on science.

Regarding the iron thing... Cast iron properly conditioned has a natural non-stick coating of baked in oils and fats, often called a Pateena.  Which is in fact almost pure carbon lubrication in the form of graphite.  By using a cast iron pan, you do not consume extra iron.  Just extra undigestible carbon.  Which is still a lot better than teflon or aluminum oxide.

----------


## Acala

> My timings are different.
> 
> I do one side for 1:15, flip and 1:15, then broiler oven for 2:20, then flip for another 2:20 in the broiler oven and that makes a pretty good medium rare steak (be sure to cover with aluminum foil for 8-10 minutes after)
> 
> For rare, you can do 1:00 on each side, then 2:00 on each side in the oven, but then cover with aluminum foil and let sit for 10 minutes.
> 
> Some of this depends on the thickness of the cut, of course.


Whoah!!!!  I thought you were the guy who couldn't eat meat without it rotting in his gut for weeks?

----------


## Eagles' Wings

A personal goal is to buy/find cast iron made in the USA (usually Lodge) and Lecreuset made in France.   I have seen both made in China.  

If using pans with aluminum, one should line it with unbleached parchment paper so food does come in contact with the metal.

I believe there is more to be concerned about lead in cookware (glazes on crocks) than iron.

Otherwise, I just took some steaks out the freezer and will try this recipe.  Thanks much!

----------


## dannno

> Whoah!!!!  I thought you were the guy who couldn't eat meat without it rotting in his gut for weeks?


That's true, which is why I only eat it a couple times a year. But when I do, I do it right.

----------


## MoneyInTheBank

My apartment isn't a great place for grilling (my landlords dog $#@!s in the backyard, and I don't want to cook in the front yard because I live in the city, and don't want people looking at me through the gates).  

Cast Iron is all I use when cooking steaks.  It creates a crust on the steak (not to mention burgers), that is unbeatable.  And it is so easy to do.  I just use salt and pepper on mine, with a side of green beans and mashed potatoes.

Honestly, I'm surprised you just found this technique which is so profound, especially with southern people.

----------


## Guitarzan

Yeah I've cooked many, many steaks and this is a good way, sure. 

But, imo, there's nothing like a steak cooked on a charcoal grill with some hickory wood mixed in with the charcoal. It's unbeatable for presentation and taste.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I use cast iron to cook almost everything - eggs are one thing that I find do not cook well with cast iron. They last forever and will actually be better after 10 or 20 years use. Get Lodge brand and you can't go wrong.


I use cast iron for almost everything as well.  Once you get the hang of cooking eggs in it, it's just as non-stick as teflon. First you have to make sure the pan is well-seasoned... unseasoned cast iron cookware is pretty much useless except maybe as a weapon, but with a good seasoning it's as good as any non-stick. With eggs, you need to get it pretty hot first, then add your oil (I use olive oil unless I have some extra bacon grease on hand), coat the pan with it, then just when the oil starts to smoke, add your eggs. Let it cook until the bottom has firmed up a little, or it will stick. If it still sticks when it's time to flip or scramble, rap the side of the pan with your spatula and the vibrations should help the egg release from the pan. I make perfect over-easy eggs about 3 times a week using cast iron. If you can do over-easy eggs in a pan, it's non-stick enough to do anything.

----------


## brandon

I cooked steaks tonight and had a really bad problem with smoke from my cast iron skillet. Anyone know how to fix this? I typically coat it lightly with pam after I use it to season it...but I'm far from an expert at working with cast iron so I don't know if I'm doing it right.

----------


## Kludge

> I cooked steaks tonight and had a really bad problem with smoke from my cast iron skillet. Anyone know how to fix this? I typically coat it lightly with pam after I use it to season it...but I'm far from an expert at working with cast iron so I don't know if I'm doing it right.


It only smokes when you're doing it right. Not being sarcastic.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I cooked steaks tonight and had a really bad problem with smoke from my cast iron skillet. Anyone know how to fix this? I typically coat it lightly with pam after I use it to season it...but I'm far from an expert at working with cast iron so I don't know if I'm doing it right.


Any oil is going to smoke when it's over 500 degrees. That's my biggest gripe with this method of cooking a steak... it's going to smoke a lot, and there's nothing you can do about it, unless you do it outside, which is what I do.

The key to this method of cooking a steak is the pan-searing.  I do it outside with a charcoal grill with the help of a chimney charcoal starter, which I think gets to at least 500 degrees:
Use natural chunk charcoal, because it burns hotter.
Fill your chimney charcoal starter about 3/4 full, put your starter (newspaper or whatever) under it and light it up.
When it starts getting really hot, put the top steel grill from your charcoal grill on *top* of the starter. You have to be really careful here... you have a tall steel tube full of red hot coals, with a hot grill on top of that, with a heavy cast iron pan on top of that, and you're moving steak around in the pan. If it tips over, you'll do some damage. The best way is to prop the grill up over the chimney starter by stacking some bricks or something on both sides of the starter so the grill isn't directly on top of the starter.
Put your cast iron pan on the grill over the chimney starter.
When it's up to temp, put your seasoned, oiled steak in the pan.
Let it sear for 1 1/2 to 2 minutes, then flip it and sear the other side.
Dump the hot coals from the starter into your charcoal grill. You want to dump them to one side of the grill, because it's always best to have multiple temperature zones. You can also add some water-soaked wood chips at this point if you're so inclined.
Put your hot top steel grill back on your charcoal grill.
Place your steak directly on the grill (you're done with the cast iron) on the cool side, not directly over the hot coals. This allows the steak to finish a little slower, so that it will pick up some of the charcoal and smoke flavor.
Put your lid on and cook it until it's the way you like it, flipping once. Times will vary depending on your grill, charcoal, cut of steak, and outside temperatures, but I usually cook it about 4 minutes a side.
While you're cooking the steak, you have some nice hot charcoal there, so you might as well grill some burgers, brats, or chicken, and some sliced onion for toppings.
When the steak is done cooking, put it on a cooling rack over a plate to catch the drippings, cover it with aluminum foil, and let it sit at least 5 minutes. If you skip this step, all the juices will run out, and then you've missed the whole point of cooking this way.

Well, that's how I do it anyway, and I don't end up with a smokey house. I probably made it sound more complicated than it actually is... it's pretty easy after the first time, and the result is fantastic.

----------


## Ninja Homer

By the way, if you want a really good steak for cheap, buy a cheaper cut of meat and beat the hell out of it with a meat tenderizer. I've bought organic grass-fed boneless chuck steak for much cheaper than a prime cut of commercial beef, tenderized the hell out of it, and it turns out more tender and more flavorful than filet mignon.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> By the way, if you want a really good steak for cheap, buy a cheaper cut of meat and beat the hell out of it with a meat tenderizer. I've bought organic grass-fed boneless chuck steak for much cheaper than a prime cut of commercial beef, tenderized the hell out of it, and it turns out more tender and more flavorful than filet mignon.


Great suggestion.  Kids love pounding with the "meat hammer".

----------


## Cowlesy

Alright, ventured out from filets and tried a ribeye tonight.  Nothing left but a bone.  So damn good!!

(This was an 18oz bone-in dry-aged (30 days) ribeye).

Before



After


The steak had great marbling, and because I let it warm up to room temperature before cooking, it didn't turn into rubber when cooking, but melted right into the steak like butter.

----------


## brushfire

> I cooked steaks tonight and had a really bad problem with smoke from my cast iron skillet. Anyone know how to fix this? I typically coat it lightly with pam after I use it to season it...but I'm far from an expert at working with cast iron so I don't know if I'm doing it right.


IMO - Pam is no good.  My mother-in-law brings it into my house and I throw it away...  The problem with pam is that its too light.  Olive oil is also a poor choice for this type of cooking as it has a low smoke point.  Buy a small bottle of peanut oil - it will make the difference for you.  You'll still get some fat rendering/burning from the steak, but as someone else pointed out, that means you're doing it right.




> Alright, ventured out from filets and tried a ribeye tonight.  Nothing left but a bone.  So damn good!!
> (This was an 18oz bone-in dry-aged (30 days) ribeye).


Ahh yes - with a little chicago steak seasoning   Nice!

When I make ribeyes, I usually buy an entire rib roast from costco.   I'll cut up a few steaks and then I'll make the roast a day later on the grill...  You just cant beat a good ribeye.

----------


## Cowlesy

> IMO - Pam is no good.  My mother-in-law brings it into my house and I throw it away...  The problem with pam is that its too light.  Olive oil is also a poor choice for this type of cooking as it has a low smoke point.  Buy a small bottle of peanut oil - it will make the difference for you.  You'll still get some fat rendering/burning from the steak, but as someone else pointed out, that means you're doing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes - with a little chicago steak seasoning   Nice!
> 
> When I make ribeyes, I usually buy an entire rib roast from costco.   I'll cut up a few steaks and then I'll make the roast a day later on the grill...  You just cant beat a good ribeye.


Does the peanut oil leave any of that peanut taste?  That'd be my only concern.

----------


## specsaregood

> Does the peanut oil leave any of that peanut taste?  That'd be my only concern.


Nope.  You've never had fries done in peanut oil?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ohhhh yeahhhhh...Copeland's in NOLA, extra rare filet, they skillet cook the steaks.

Damn, that is tasty...

Have to try that at home. Thanks for posting!












> If any of you out there are steak lovers, you must find a cast iron skillet, and try making your steaks with the directions below.
> 
> http://nolafoodie.com/2010/01/cookin...-iron-skillet/
> 
> I live in NYC and get to eat top flight steaks from time to time, but I just did an 8oz filet using those directions, and it was better than most restaurant filets I've had.  Seriously.  Redonkulously delicious.
> 
> If you try it, really try and follow the directions verbatim.  Let the steak get up to room temp first.  And when he says get the skillet up to 500, get it there.  And he's right if you want medium rare, you'll want to leave it on the skillet when you throw it back in the oven for 5-6min (I tried one a few days ago taking it out at 4pm and it was cool-red (rare) in the middle...I like mine warm-red (medium rare).
> 
> The other thing is, after you pull them out and plate them, make sure to let them sit for 5-6 minutes.  They won't get cold.
> ...

----------


## Cleaner44

> If any of you out there are steak lovers, you must find a cast iron skillet, and try making your steaks with the directions below.
> 
> http://nolafoodie.com/2010/01/cookin...-iron-skillet/
> 
> I live in NYC and get to eat top flight steaks from time to time, but I just did an 8oz filet using those directions, and it was better than most restaurant filets I've had.  Seriously.  Redonkulously delicious.
> 
> If you try it, really try and follow the directions verbatim.  Let the steak get up to room temp first.  And when he says get the skillet up to 500, get it there.  And he's right if you want medium rare, you'll want to leave it on the skillet when you throw it back in the oven for 5-6min (I tried one a few days ago taking it out at 4pm and it was cool-red (rare) in the middle...I like mine warm-red (medium rare).
> 
> The other thing is, after you pull them out and plate them, make sure to let them sit for 5-6 minutes.  They won't get cold.
> ...


Without a doubt, cast iron is the way to go.  Do a nice Ribeye next, 2 minutes each side and into the oven for a few minutes.  Medium rare is the way to go and a digital themometer can help.

Always let the meat rest!

Do NOT cut into it until it has sat on a plate for 5 minutes.  It's all about the redistribution of juice.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## osan

> Excellent link!
> 
> Also, you don't need to spend a fortune on a cast iron skillet.  Mine is 100+ years old and it works just fine.


It is all we use.  We have a large collection.  Just picked up a large 14" round, red-enameled cast iron grill with weight for $5 at the local flea market.  I looked up the price and it was $107.  This one looked to have been unused... at least up to the point we got our manky hands on it. 

Flea markets are miraculous places at times.

----------


## Justinjj1

I tried this verbatim.  It was definitely not as good as grilling a steak.  It was a pretty juicy and cooked medium rare just right, but it did not have that awesome flavor that you get from grilling over charcoals and wood smoke.  But it did smoke up my house something fierce.   Will not try this again.

----------


## osan

> I live in NYC and get to eat top flight steaks from time to time,


Ever eat at Gallaghers?

----------


## amy31416

> Nope.  You've never had fries done in peanut oil?


Peanut oil has a very high smoke point and leaves no flavor behind, as you must know. That's why so many (real) Chinese cooks use the stuff.




> Ohhhh yeahhhhh...Copeland's in NOLA, extra rare filet, they skillet cook the steaks.
> 
> Damn, that is tasty...
> 
> Have to try that at home. Thanks for posting!


Oooh...with a scoop of mashed potatoes to soak up the juices. Yum.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


That is WAY too rare for my tastes, but whatever floats your boat.

----------


## pacelli

This guy really takes details to the next level.  An excellent article, with pictures and a video.  I mean, he goes into the specific type of spatula to use with them.  And you know what, he's got a point!!!!

http://www.richsoil.com/cast-iron.jsp

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That is WAY too rare for my tastes, but whatever floats your boat.


Cool, purple center...heaven with a little salt and plain black pepper.

I *hate* rubs that contain powdered garlic.

I used to hate garlic, until I learned, years ago from the Frugal Gourmet (anybody remember that show?) that fresh garlic will not "come back" on you, only dried garlic powder will do that.

I tried a forty garlic clove chicken recipe of his one time and loved it, and have been a dedicated fresh garlic fan ever since.

But my steak? Rare and minimally seasoned, with just the taste of the meat.

----------


## dannno

> That is WAY too rare for my tastes, but whatever floats your boat.


If it's done properly, then cooking it any longer then that just makes it worse. Anybody who eats steak or Prime Rib cooked more than medium rare is really just doing it wrong.

----------


## specsaregood

> I tried a forty garlic clove chicken recipe of his one time and loved it, and have been a dedicated fresh garlic fan ever since.


you should try the garlic spread recipe (my wifes) that i posted.  yum.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3517906
we go through a lot of garlic around here

----------


## Anti Federalist

> you should try the garlic spread recipe (my wifes) that i posted.  yum.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3517906
> we go through a lot of garlic around here


That just made my mouth water, literally.

Gooooood stuff. I'll have to try that some time.

----------


## TexMac

> Ever eat at Gallaghers?


Mmmm, Gallagher's!  I like their meat window, too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If it's done properly, then cooking it any longer then that just makes it worse. Anybody who eats steak or Prime Rib cooked more than medium rare is really just doing it wrong.


 Medium done FTW!

----------


## moostraks

> Excellent link!
> 
> Also, you don't need to spend a fortune on a cast iron skillet.  Mine is 100+ years old and it works just fine.


The older the cast iron skillet the better they are if you are a genuine cook. People who know cast iron cookware live for the family heirlooms to be passed down providing it has been cared for properly. Biggest mistake is washing with soap-never ever ever use soap on cast iron. I own quite a bit of cast iron cookware and find some really neat deals in the junk shops where they are discarded by ignorant family members who think a seasoned pan is junk...

----------


## moostraks

> I use cast iron to cook almost everything - eggs are one thing that I find do not cook well with cast iron. They last forever and will actually be better after 10 or 20 years use. Get Lodge brand and you can't go wrong.


In antiques Griswold and Wagner are premium finds...

----------


## Carson

> Awesome!  We go in with 2 other families on a side of beef.  And I have a huge cast iron skillet that I use to make pineapple upside down cake.  I will definitely try this recipe.  I love being adventerous!


That is one of my favorites.

An old friend of my Mom's used to visit and she brought pineapple upside down cake pretty regular.

----------


## moostraks

> Honestly, I'm surprised you just found this technique which is so profound, especially with southern people.


I was thinking the same thing about the fact this wasn't a common knowledge method. Of course I'm from the south so maybe that's why I accept it as such. Steaks are one of my favorite things to cook as they are so easy. I marinate at room temperature in worcestershire sauce with some grated black pepper for at least an hour. Get the pan super hot then cover the pan with seasoning salt let the salt get hot for about 20-30 seconds and drop the steak on top of it to coat the outside. Cook depending on the cut, but *under cook* because it continues to cook after you take it off the heat. Don't flip too many times as that disturbs the cooking and leads to tough meat...

----------


## osan

> Mmmm, Gallagher's!  I like their meat window, too.


I will take that as a yes.

Last time I was there was 97... back when I was, erm.. "successful".  I had a filet @ $53.  Ate it seated next to Paul Schaeffer (sp??).

That filet must be close to $100 now.  But yeah, their meat locker is way cool.

You a native of NYC?  I am.  Aside not being able to afford it anymore, I am not sure I could live there.  Too nutty anymore.  Besides, I feel naked without la pistola.

----------


## TexMac

> I will take that as a yes.
> 
> Last time I was there was 97... back when I was, erm.. "successful".  I had a filet @ $53.  Ate it seated next to Paul Schaeffer (sp??).
> 
> That filet must be close to $100 now.  But yeah, their meat locker is way cool.
> 
> You a native of NYC?  I am.  Aside not being able to afford it anymore, I am not sure I could live there.  Too nutty anymore.  Besides, I feel naked without la pistola.



Originally from TX but lived in NYC last year and am in CT on the Metro North line (so still commutable) at the moment  Believe it or not, you can still get a Gallagher's filet for around 50 bucks today.  Pretty much all the midtown steakhouses are within a few dollars of $50, except Smith and Wollensky's and that's not because their steak is any better, really.  I loved living in NYC.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

$50 for a steak?  Good lord.

Let's see, the farmer down the road gives me hanging weight whole cow at $1.45/lb.  The butcher charges me another $1.10/lb to cut it any way I want.  The hanging weight is usually around 600 lbs. for about $1530 altogether.

Once cut, the steaks, burger, etc weigh in at about 450lbs.  That's about $3.40/lb finished for everything.  Darn good natural grazed grass fed local organic lean beef.

----------


## TexMac

Yep, you definitely pay a premium for the privilege of eating it in NYC.

----------


## donnay

> $50 for a steak?  Good lord.
> 
> Let's see, the farmer down the road gives me hanging weight whole cow at $1.45/lb.  The butcher charges me another $1.10/lb to cut it any way I want.  The hanging weight is usually around 600 lbs. for about $1530 altogether.
> 
> Once cut, the steaks, burger, etc weigh in at about 450lbs.  That's about $3.40/lb finished for everything.  Darn good natural grazed grass fed local organic lean beef.


That is the best way to do it!

----------


## osan

> Originally from TX but lived in NYC last year and am in CT on the Metro North line (so still commutable) at the moment  Believe it or not, you can still get a Gallagher's filet for around 50 bucks today.  Pretty much all the midtown steakhouses are within a few dollars of $50, except Smith and Wollensky's and that's not because their steak is any better, really.  I loved living in NYC.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.


I loved growing up there when it was broken and filthy and dangerous because it was a real place where the incalculably wealthy lived beside the poor, the freaks, the mishapen, the whores, the addicts, the dealers, artists, weirdos, and everyone else.  Then in the late 80s they sold it all to McDonalds and Disney and it became a homogenized nonsense.  Lost a lot of its character as the city in which I grew up.  The nightclubs were great, the womyn fab.  Not so much anymore.  But I still miss it and all my friends and family.  WV is a great state, but I moved here because I became po', primarily.  That's life. 

I used to love going to the Oak Room at the Algonquin on Fridays for a belt of good single barrel whiskey and a nice steak.  Or we'd go have dinner at Minetta Tavern in the Village.  Then there is Murphy's on Second Avenue @ 52nd.  Big long copper topped bar.  Used to sit there for hours taking in Guiness and Black and Tans (real one's... Guiness w/Bass Ale).  Those were good days.  I do miss it.

----------


## dannno

> Medium done FTW!


May as well be eating flax seeds and tofu

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I loved growing up there when it was broken and filthy and dangerous because it was a real place where the incalculably wealthy lived beside the poor, the freaks, the mishapen, the whores, the addicts, the dealers, artists, weirdos, and everyone else.  Then in the late 80s they sold it all to McDonalds and Disney and it became a homogenized nonsense.


Pretty much what's become of every freaky, eclectic city or town in the nation over the last 30 years or so, from Key West to Austin to San Fran.

Nice and safe and homogenized just like you said, better for the masses roaming around, zoned out on Focusyn and Ignorital.

And where did all the blue collar gin mills go?

At any rate...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> May as well be eating flax seeds and tofu


WTF?  So, is it bloody rare or crispy done that you prefer?

----------


## dannno

> WTF?  So, is it bloody rare or crispy done that you prefer?


I prefer medium rare usually, but if it's some really high quality fresh meat I could be talked into going rare by the cook.

Anything more than medium rare is a crime against good steak..

----------


## Acala

> I prefer medium rare usually, but if it's some really high quality fresh meat I could be talked into going rare by the cook.
> 
> Anything more than medium rare is a crime against good steak..


Son, you've gotta choose: are you a hemp-swilling vegetarian who can't digest meat or an expert on grilling beef?  You can't be both.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I prefer medium rare usually, but if it's some really high quality fresh meat I could be talked into going rare by the cook.
> *
> Anything more than medium rare is a crime against good steak*..


 BOOO!!!  The best steaks I've had so far were medium done.

----------


## DamianTV

I've got two words that will turn you off from any future steaks period:  *MEAT GLUE*

----------


## newbitech

> I've got two words that will turn you off from any future steaks period:  *MEAT GLUE*


I think the OP is talking about making his own steak from the butcher shop.  I always get my steak medium well at the restaurant, no pink.  My gf on the other hand wants her steak seared on both sides for like 45 seconds.  I just cannot make this steak on the grill to where she likes it. 

I have two cuts of top sirloin for tomorrow night, gonna try this method.  I am sure this beef is not stuck together with glue, i saw the butcher cut it off!

I will say I watched your link with my gf, I think she won't order rare at the restaurant again.  Probably just order a salad heh!

----------


## The Freethinker

Cast iron is the bomb. I love outdoor grilling (and have no qualms about doing it in the winter, as long as there's no wind nor precipitation). But cast iron is the best for indoor grilling of steaks.

Skillets work very well, but I am partial to griddles - they allow for the draining of extra oil/fat and they give the steaks those classic grill marks.

Cooked a sirloin steak, USDA prime, with my cast iron griddle over the weekend. Why go to a steakhouse and pay $50 or more per person for USDA prime steaks when you can get two USDA prime steaks for about $25?

----------


## Arklatex

try this recipe

The best steak I ever made I was on a skillet, I almost set the kitchen on fire!  steak caught on fire due to being in a pool of olive oil that sputtered and ignited a two foot flame - I ran and placed the skillet out on the balcony while still on fire and ran back to air out the kitchen.  Afterwards I had the steak... best EVER!

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Pennsylvania

I just got two cast iron pans for Christmas (not to mention two sweet Wusthof knives) and can't wait to try that tuna recipe.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I've got two words that will turn you off from any future steaks period:  *MEAT GLUE*


If I am buying a steak, it sure as hell won't be reformed meat.  If I'm gonna do that may as well just get hamburger and be done with it.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Got me one them Lodge brand skillets.

Makes awesome steaks! Nom Nom Nom!

----------


## Cowlesy

Those look gooooood.

----------


## angelatc

I wish I had the heart to slaughter beef....sigh.

----------


## specsaregood

> I wish I had the heart to slaughter beef....sigh.


How about horse?  I hear it is inexpensive and legal....

----------


## specsaregood

> Got me one them Lodge brand skillets.
> Makes awesome steaks! Nom Nom Nom!


I have one just like that, its about 3(?) years old now.   
Get yourself a good metal scrubber and make bacon in the pan a lot.  It'll be good and old and seasoned well before you know it.

----------


## Bruno

> Got me one them Lodge brand skillets.
> 
> Makes awesome steaks! Nom Nom Nom!


+rep for the reminder for me to shop for a skillet, and for the Ron Paul sign next to your stove!

----------


## brushfire

> and for the Ron Paul sign next to your stove!


That isnt part of the the RP place setting?  Complete with liberty dollar flatware and a Ron Paul place mat?

----------


## kill the banks

and end the fed t shirt ... kill that damn bank 24/7 please

----------


## CaptainAmerica

I just had steak yesterday but I made it on a grill.Marinated it in Raspberry Lemonade and season all for a day..turned out good :3 but now Ill have to try the skillet next time

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Too much iron is absolutely not a good thing.  Men should never eat anything that has been iron "fortified" (thanks FDA) and if you take a supplement make sure it doesn't have iron.  Men should also take up a hobby that involves a predictable, but controllable, amount of bleeding - like woodworking with sharp hand tools or mountain biking.


Or combine Iron Skillet cooking with bloodletting.

My last Filet on the iron skillet turned out great. Now for the bloodletting.

The ice in the freezer had turned into a block. Couldn't find an icepick. Aha, a short, stout, pointed knife would work...

Now you may think that this would lead to the bloodletting. No, it broke up the ice just fine.

Now on to the bottle of Cab. Damn expensive wine with the wax/plastic dip over the cork. How to get that mess off? Aha, there's that short, pointed knife sitting right there. It's tough stuff, have to push hard on that knife...

Now the question is, how far did the knife go into the finger after the inevitable slip? Luckily, it was a pointed knife with a very narrow end and the poke in the finger was straight, not a slice. More of a wide puncture. Any time's a good time for bloodletting...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> BOOO!!!  The best steaks I've had so far were medium done.


Ultra Rare FTW

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ultra Rare FTW


The word is not "boo", it's "moo"! As in rare enough to moo.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ultra Rare FTW


ugghh...don't even want to think about eating that.   I'm tempted to call for your banning again.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

also, if y'all haven't had chicken fried steak, try it.  It's damn good!  (gravy optional)

----------


## Roxi

http://www.recyclebank.com/live-gree...g#.T1mmN4GPUy9

----------


## Roxi

> Ultra Rare FTW


+rep looks perfect.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

> That isnt part of the the RP place setting?  Complete with liberty dollar flatware and a Ron Paul place mat?


Actually it is a spare 4'x2' Ron Paul lawn signs from last election. I have 3 of them still.
We use that one as a doggie gate to keep the puppy out the kitty litter box.

Reusing the sign seemed like the fiscal conservative thing to do. 

Makes juicy Pork chops Too!:

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I have this baked chicken dish with a mushroom spinach parmesan stuffing I make...

I gave it a go in the skillet:




NOM NOM NOM!!!

This takes me 40mins to make if I do it in the oven in a baking dish from start to finish.
In the skillet, its 6mins of searing and 10mins in the oven. So in 20mins I am eating.

I ♥ This Pan. Thanks guys!

I have this stuck in my head...

----------


## Cowlesy

20 oz ribeye, grain fed, dry-aged 25-30 days.





It was absolutely perfect using the cast iron.  The marble is butter soft when you cut into it, almost like you could spread it like butter on the steak.  The rib meat itself you eat right off the bone.

----------


## phill4paul

Tried the pan method. Believer. I'll stick with my pork butts on the grill.

----------


## brandon

I made a delicious boneless ribeye last night. It was a great cut from a super whole foods. I probably should have left in in the over for another minute though...4 minutes and it was a little too rare for me.

I still have major smoke issues from cooking on my cast iron, which universally ends in a pissed off girlfriend asking me wtf I'm doing. It doesn't help that I don't have an exhaust fan above my range. I think it must be because my pan is heavily seasoned with olive oil, which I now know isn't a good oil for high heat cooking. I just use generic vegetable oil now.

----------


## brandon

Anyone ever make rare lamb chops with this method? I've only had lamb chops once. I got them at a high end restaurant (Buddakan) and they were amazing. I've been meaning to cook them myself but I'm a little nervous about them not turning out good. And at $20+/pound I'd hate to waste them.

----------


## phill4paul

> I made a delicious boneless ribeye last night. It was a great cut from a super whole foods. I probably should have left in in the over for another minute though...4 minutes and it was a little too rare for me.
> 
> I still have major smoke issues from cooking on my cast iron, which universally ends in a pissed off girlfriend asking me wtf I'm doing. It doesn't help that I don't have an exhaust fan above my range. I think it must be because my pan is heavily seasoned with olive oil, which I now know isn't a good oil for high heat cooking. I just use generic vegetable oil now.


  Yeah, I got a lot of smoke too. I used peanut because that was the highest temp oil I had on hand. It smoked. Bad. I thought I was burning it and wanted to flip. I stuck it out and got a perfect sear. I will get some Saffron oil. I don't think it will make a difference though. Worth the venting.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I made a delicious boneless ribeye last night. It was a great cut from a super whole foods. I probably should have left in in the over for another minute though...4 minutes and it was a little too rare for me.
> 
> I still have major smoke issues from cooking on my cast iron, which universally ends in a pissed off girlfriend asking me wtf I'm doing. It doesn't help that I don't have an exhaust fan above my range. I think it must be because my pan is heavily seasoned with olive oil, which I now know isn't a good oil for high heat cooking. I just use generic vegetable oil now.


Yeah the smoke is a pain, and the peanut oil I use has cut down on it dramatically.  I think the issue especially with ribeye is, there is a lot of fat in it which is what I think results in the smoke.  When I do a filet mignon and the peanut oil, it's really not too bad.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Anyone ever make rare lamb chops with this method? I've only had lamb chops once. I got them at a high end restaurant (Buddakan) and they were amazing. I've been meaning to cook them myself but I'm a little nervous about them not turning out good. And at $20+/pound I'd hate to waste them.


I think the key is the width of the meat and its temperature when you put it in.  The steak I did last night was about 1 inch thick, and room temperature.  But since it was enormous, I left on for 5 minutes, and it was almost at medium (way too done for me).

The thing is, it's easier to be too rare (cut in it and take a look, yeah it's a bummer to give the juices a vent, but you have to), because you can always take the still scorching hot pan and through it in the broiler which is probably also still scorching hot for another minute.

----------


## tod evans

For centuries cast iron has been seasoned with bacon grease or lard, is there some unknown to me reason to use "partially hydrogenated" vegetable oils?

----------


## phill4paul

> For centuries cast iron has been seasoned with bacon grease or lard, is there some unknown to me reason to use "partially hydrogenated" vegetable oils?


   Not that I'm aware of. Bacon grease is how I do it. I wouldn't think there would be a problem though. And the worst thing about having the internet is when I have a 'worry' about something that probably isn't that big a deal. It leads to indecision. Indecision can be a killer. I love the internet for some things. For others I hate it because of an always struggling 'obsessive-compulsive' trait. 
  Just do it!  A well seasoned cast iron pan is more work but superior to a toss-and-ditch teflon, diamond , new process of the day skillet. It really is.

----------


## brandon

I went to Wegmans for the first time yesterday and they had an incredibly impressive high-end butcher shop. They had every beef cut you could think of available in both choice and prime. They also had several Wagyu cuts available for around $60/pound.  I never knew raw steak could look that good!  They also dry age all of their prime beef and have a window that you can look in to see it ageing. If you live near a Wegmans go check it out. 

I just got a couple choice T-bones. I think I may go back and get a prime rib roast soon.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I went to Wegmans for the first time yesterday and they had an incredibly impressive high-end butcher shop. They had every beef cut you could think of available in both choice and prime. They also had several Wagyu cuts available for around $60/pound.  I never knew raw steak could look that good!  They also dry age all of their prime beef and have a window that you can look in to see it ageing. If you live near a Wegmans go check it out. 
> 
> I just got a couple choice T-bones. I think I may go back and get a prime rib roast soon.


I freakin' love Wegmans.  Wish they had them in NY.

----------


## TNforPaul45

My grandma and mom always use(d) a castiron skillet to cook steaks and almost everything else. I still have Grandma's, mom gave it too me because it became too heavy for her to lift. It's amazing.

----------


## phill4paul

> My grandma and mom always use(d) a castiron skillet to cook steaks and almost everything else. I still have Grandma's, mom gave it too me because it became too heavy for her to lift. It's amazing.


  And you'll be passing it down one day. Can't say that about these POS teflon disposables.

----------


## brandon

> I freakin' love Wegmans.  Wish they had them in NY.


Ahh they truly are awesome.  How does one go about grocery shopping in NYC at all? Do they have any large grocers or is just lots of smaller markets?

----------


## MelissaWV

> I freakin' love Wegmans.  Wish they had them in NY.


You must mean NYC?  They have them in the Buffalo 'burbs.  Of course, then you'd have to live near Buffalo.

----------


## specsaregood

> I freakin' love Wegmans.  Wish they had them in NY.


They can't butcher chicken to save their ass though.   The one near me did just hugely expand their grassfed organic meat offerings though.

----------


## anaconda

> Make sure to use grass fed GRASS FINISHED beef so you get the natural and optimal balance of fatty acids.  Packing steers full of grain makes them fat (just like it does to humans) but also causes them to convert their body fat to omega-6 instead of omega-3.


I only found out about Omega 6:3 ratios a couple of months back. It made a profound impression upon me. It's a little trickier than just the Omega 6:3 ratio in a particular food. Absolute quantities are relevant as well. I have also eliminated most of my oil consumption, as they usually contain large quantities of Omega 6 (creating an inflammatory condition in the body). And I try to avoid mayonnaise completely (which I previously ate lots of), as it generally contains soybean oil which has monstrous quantities of Omega 6.

----------


## anaconda

> The OP recipe sounds much like what's known as chicken-fried steak (at least, it is in Kentucky).  It's great!   Haven't had it in years, tho.   Try putting a mild gravy on it sometime.  It's yummy.


I thought chicken fried steak generally involved a flour-egg coating of some sort? Some recipes call for bread crumbs I've noticed.

----------


## phill4paul

> And I try to avoid mayonnaise completely


  One cannot have a garden fresh tomato on a B.L.T. without it. Hellmans. Dukes is for salads.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...highlight=Mayo

----------


## phill4paul

No Wegman's here. My go to...

http://www.ncchoices.com/mays-meats-taylorsville-nc

----------


## dannno

> And I try to avoid mayonnaise completely (which I previously ate lots of), as it generally contains soybean oil which has monstrous quantities of Omega 6.


I'm heading out to get some avocado oil to make some mayonnaise. It can also be made using ghee, or you can easily make your own ghee by straining melted butter.  Or you can use macadamia oil. Or light olive oil, which I've been unable to find. Or even strained bacon drippings (just have to make sure it is strained EXTREMELY well to get all the bits of bacon out if you plan to store the mayo for very long in your fridge)

In the mean time, I bought a small bottle of a brand that uses gmo free soybean oil (not so good!) with a kick of flaxseed oil to boost the omega 3s (ok!! but not great..)

----------


## Kluge

> I went to Wegmans for the first time yesterday and they had an incredibly impressive high-end butcher shop. They had every beef cut you could think of available in both choice and prime. They also had several Wagyu cuts available for around $60/pound.  I never knew raw steak could look that good!  They also dry age all of their prime beef and have a window that you can look in to see it ageing. If you live near a Wegmans go check it out. 
> 
> I just got a couple choice T-bones. I think I may go back and get a prime rib roast soon.


Wegman's is amazing. One thing I miss about Erie is that we had two (2!) Wegman's in town.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> For centuries cast iron has been seasoned with bacon grease or lard, is there some unknown to me reason to use "partially hydrogenated" vegetable oils?


This is what I use.  Just bought 5# of pork fat from a vendor at the farm market and it is delicious, with bits of meat.  I believe all oils except, butter, lard, ghee and coconut oil become unheathly when heated.

----------


## anaconda

> with a kick of flaxseed oil to boost the omega 3s (ok!! but not great..)


It is my layman's understanding that the type of Omega 3 in flaxseed (ALA) must be converted to DHA and EPA to be of any use, and this conversion is miniscule. Avocado oil has a dubious 13:1 Omega 6:3 ratio. I was fascinated to see that avocado oil has the highest smoke point of any oil listed. I bought some macadamia nut oil a while back and did not like it. But the bottle might have been rancid. I wasn't sure since it was my first time trying it. I will buy another brand and see if I have a better experience.

http://theconsciouslife.com/omega-3-...oking-oils.htm

----------


## Cowlesy

Check out this Wagyu.

I can't even describe what it tasted like.

----------


## bwlibertyman

Massie grows wagyu. I've never had it to my knowledge. I will definitely try some sometime.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Massie grows wagyu. I've never had it to my knowledge. I will definitely try some sometime.


It's hard to describe the taste.  It's really rich in flavor given the marbling.  Generally when you do a ribeye (in the fashion I described in post #1) you get juice to pour on it.  You won't with sirloins, strips or filets usually.  But this bad-boy had tons of juice.  I had to finish the whole damned thing because I thought it'd be a travesty to make sandwiches with it, or reheat it.  Even where you see the fairly thick marbling, it all deconstructed to absolutely not-chewy, not-rubbery once cooked using the method I do.  It was like natural butter within the steak.

----------


## Cowlesy

And just a recommendation on steak seasoning.  I use Pensey's Chicago Style steak seasoning, a TON of it.  I mean I really coat the first pan-side part of the steak, and then make a nice layer on the side that's up while the other side sears.  Intuitively, you think "this is way too much", but it just crusts on the outside, and afterward, you don't have to do any seasoning.  And it tastes better than a restaurant steak.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> It's hard to describe the taste.  It's really rich in flavor given the marbling.  Generally when you do a ribeye (in the fashion I described in post #1) you get juice to pour on it.  You won't with sirloins, strips or filets usually.  But this bad-boy had tons of juice.  I had to finish the whole damned thing because I thought it'd be a travesty to make sandwiches with it, or reheat it.  Even where you see the fairly thick marbling, it all deconstructed to absolutely not-chewy, not-rubbery once cooked using the method I do.  It was like natural butter within the steak.


This looks like the cut of meat we like, with the marbling and yet tender.  Is it expensive and where did you buy it?   The wagyu looks magnificent in pictures.

----------


## Cowlesy

> This looks like the cut of meat we like, with the marbling and yet tender.  Is it expensive and where did you buy it?   The wagyu looks magnificent in pictures.


Bought it from Ceriello Fine Foods in Grand Central Market in Manhattan.  It was pretty pricey; definitely just a special occasion thing for me.

----------


## phill4paul

I can attest that lamb chops are damn good with this method. Oven at 400 though.

----------


## Tudo

They take food real serious in La

I lived in Metaire, a suburb of NO when I worked at Blanchard 20 something years ago. A place on metaire road called Dixie Chicken and Ribs made the most tender flavorful ribs I ever had. I learned how they did that and told my friends in Texas that if they wanted to learn how to do ribs properly they would need to travel to Loooooooosiana to do so hahaha.

I was born and raised 30 miles outside of NYC and lived in the city for years. NO is definitely among the food places in the world to go to if you're really into it, I rank it right up there with NYC but much smaller. Hong Kong I rate #1, NYC #2 in that regard. In Hong Kong the saying is " we eat to live and live to eat" and they mean it.

----------


## phill4paul

Bumping for the filets which are about to be seared. I'm loving the local farmers market. . Nom nom nom.............

----------


## phill4paul

Hmmm. Something different. A reverse sear. Might have to give it a try next time I fix steak.

----------


## specsaregood

> Hmmm. Something different. A reverse sear. Might have to give it a try next time I fix steak.


Did he not take the time to render the fat on the sides?  Half the time I spend on the cast iron is cooking that delicious fat on the sides.

----------


## fisharmor

How to turn a Lodge pan into a Griswold & Erie pan for under $20:
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in...Q4In0%3D%0D%0A

HOWEVER, make SURE you use a flap disc or other flexible tool:
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in...isc-69604.html
And make SURE you don't use a heavy grit, and make SURE you don't dawdle when you're sanding it out.  Grinders spin at around 10,000 RPM so if you hold it on the pan for more than a fraction of a second it's going to dig a divot into it.  Thus the fine grit and floppy grinding surface: it minimizes that possibility.  Keep it fine floppy grit and keep it in motion.

Also, angle grinders feed on human flesh.  Earlier in the thread there was mention of men taking up hobbies that cause controlled bleeding.... well, grinder injuries are borderline.  The kind of thing where you're putting direct pressure on it, and it doesn't hurt, and you're thinking you'll just superglue it back together, and then you look at it and yeah, maybe stitches are a good idea.

Anyway, back OT... you could do the same thing with sandpaper and a totally worn out brachialis muscle.  A flexible back drill-mounted abrasive would work too, and be somewhere in between the angle grinder and hand work for speed.  I personally hate grinding with a drill because a minute into it I start thinking "I'd be done by now if this was an angle grinder".

The trick is not to get it TOO fine.  What I'd shoot for is to just knock down some of the high spots in the pan - scrape off the uppermost 1/32" or so.  Leave some deep divots to start collecting gunk like in pacelli's link (http://www.richsoil.com/cast-iron.jsp). 

I made the mistake with my everyday skillet of making it too smooth.  It seasoned nicely but then there was a couple month period where the spatula took the seasoning off in flakes.  It's great now, but it took as long for a smooth surface to get seasoning stuck all over, as it did for my larger Lodge pan which I didn't grind to even out completely.

ETA, of course you need to season it after grinding!  It takes more effort to season bare metal... probably 3-4 sessions of seasoning in the oven before you can start using it.


Also, glad I ran into this thread!  My mother stopped by this morning with a rib roast totally by surprise.  Now I know what to do with it!

----------


## amy31416

> How to turn a Lodge pan into a Griswold & Erie pan for under $20:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in...Q4In0%3D%0D%0A
> 
> HOWEVER, make SURE you use a flap disc or other flexible tool:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in...isc-69604.html
> And make SURE you don't use a heavy grit, and make SURE you don't dawdle when you're sanding it out.  Grinders spin at around 10,000 RPM so if you hold it on the pan for more than a fraction of a second it's going to dig a divot into it.  Thus the fine grit and floppy grinding surface: it minimizes that possibility.  Keep it fine floppy grit and keep it in motion.
> 
> Also, angle grinders feed on human flesh.  Earlier in the thread there was mention of men taking up hobbies that cause controlled bleeding.... well, grinder injuries are borderline.  The kind of thing where you're putting direct pressure on it, and it doesn't hurt, and you're thinking you'll just superglue it back together, and then you look at it and yeah, maybe stitches are a good idea.
> 
> ...


Nice! I have one Erie pan (that's my hometown), I used to have a lot more, but I've moved too much. Growing up, everyone there had a set of Griswold's.

I have the 3rd from left:

----------


## brushfire

> Anyway, back OT... you could do the same thing with sandpaper and a totally worn out brachialis muscle.  A flexible back drill-mounted abrasive would work too, and be somewhere in between the angle grinder and hand work for speed.  I personally hate grinding with a drill because a minute into it I start thinking "I'd be done by now if this was an angle grinder".
> 
> The trick is not to get it TOO fine.  What I'd shoot for is to just knock down some of the high spots in the pan - scrape off the uppermost 1/32" or so.  Leave some deep divots to start collecting gunk like in pacelli's link (http://www.richsoil.com/cast-iron.jsp).


In addition to all the cast iron I've purchased, I've also been given some (inherited and garage sale).   On  a couple nasty ones I used a 3m roloc on the die grinder - worked pretty well but I found out surfaces can be too smooth.   A little tooth seems to hold the seasoning better otherwise it wipes off.   For the griddles I used a 3000 psi pressure washer - worked AWESOME  (as long as you had the angle right.  If I didnt have the angle right, it still worked awesome, but I got soaked)

But yea... 3m roloc  or  a pressure washer (with rain coat)

----------


## osan

> The trick is not to get it TOO fine.





> ...I found out surfaces can be too smooth.


If you get things too smooth, you can etch the iron.  The fastest way would be with some hydrochloric (muriatic) acid from a pool joint or hardware store.   Simply pour about 1/8" deep and let it bubble.  The acid will start turning yellow as the HCl reacts with the iron to form ferric chloride.  Do this OUTSIDE and far from anything you do not want rusting instantly.  The acid will fume and those vapors will degrade anything of iron or glass.

Keep a plastic container handy and after a couple of minutes pour the liquid off.  The iron will probably be grey or black underneath.  You can rinse and check the surface.  If small pits have started to form, you're in good shape.  You can replace the acid if the etching is not deep enough for you.  When done, neutralize with baking soda. Beware that it will foam up with some vigor, so be careful.

Neutralize pan with soda, wash thoroughly, and season immediately to prevent iron from quickly forming a fine, orange surface rust.

As for seasoning, an alternative that I have used to regular food oils is that of linseed.  It must be a food-grade oil, of course.  Do not go out to the garage and use your boiled or raw oil intended for cabinet and furniture makers.  That often contains some lead (may not anymore, but used to).  Regardless, it is not food-grade and you most definitely do NOT want to be using it.

Using a cotton or linen rag, introduce a very fine coating of the oil to the surface of the pan.  Neither do you need, nor do you want a large amount because unlike most vegetable oils, linseed will impart a very definite taste to the food that some do not like.  This is only the base coat of the seasoning and naught but the thinnest layer is necessary.

Heat the pan SLOWLY until just begins to smoke, at which point you remove it from the fire immediately and let it cool naturally.  Leave it set a couple of days so that the linseed oil will polymerize.  Polymerized linseed oil is like a natural plastic of sorts.  It is fairly tough, too, but can be broken if mishandled.  Reheat the pan and schlob on some vegetable oil.  I like olive oil, but it is really of no matter which you use, whether corn, rape, peanut, etc.  Let the pan smoke for a minute or so, adding oil to any place gone "dry".  When you are satisfied with the seasoning, remove from heat, allow to cool, and let stand another day or two.  Your pan should then be ready for service.

The linseed oil, having polymerized, will stick verily to the iron.  Man blacksmiths including myself use a mixture of linseed oil, beeswax, and turps to finish iron.  It sticks to the iron far better than the veggie oil.  The veggie oil sticks better to the linseed oil than to the iron, and so you end up with a more durable season.

The very thin layer of linseed should not impart any unpleasant flavors to the food.  I happen to like linseed oil and drink it as a nutrative, but many people simply do not like it.

That is my alternate method for seasoning cast iron frying pans.

----------


## fisharmor

> It must be a food-grade oil, of course. Do not go out to the garage and use your boiled or raw oil intended for cabinet and furniture makers. That often contains some lead (may not anymore, but used to). Regardless, it is not food-grade and you most definitely do NOT want to be using it.


I just found out recently that all "Denatured Alcohol" is, is ethanol with poison intentionally added, so the producers and sellers don't have to comply with the mountain of paperwork involved with making liquor.  So it would not surprise me in the least if some other state-induced jackassery required that linseed oil from the hardware store be poisonous.

(My 8yo daughter has been cheerfully helping me shellac pattern boards for the basement, and it's nice to know the federal government has actually made this a more hazardous pursuit for her.)




> The linseed oil, having polymerized, will stick verily to the iron.  Man blacksmiths including myself use a mixture of linseed oil, beeswax, and turps to finish iron.


I really got into seasoning cast iron after I'd rustproofed some pieces of armor with polymerized motor oil.  I imagine the linseed stinks somewhat less!
But it's the same concept all around.

----------


## osan

> I really got into seasoning cast iron after I'd rustproofed some pieces of *armor* with polymerized motor oil.  I imagine the linseed stinks somewhat less!
> But it's the same concept all around.


Um... was it FISH armor?

----------


## brushfire

> Um... was it FISH armor?


I was thinking it once belonged to Abe Vigoda.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I've got a really weird idea that was inspired by this cooking method.  Get an extra thick steak and cut it to fill a pint jar in 4 big chunks.  Sear all 6 exposed edges at max temperature leaving the center basically raw.  Stuff into quart jar, fill with unsalted beef stock, pressure can it, set it in the pantry at room temperature, and 5 years later eat a freaking steak out of a jar.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Cross connecting Home Canning Thread

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...7-Home-Canning

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've got a really weird idea that was inspired by this cooking method.  Get an extra thick steak and cut it to fill a pint jar in 4 big chunks.  Sear all 6 exposed edges at max temperature leaving the center basically raw.  Stuff into quart jar, fill with unsalted beef stock, pressure can it, set it in the pantry at room temperature, and 5 years later eat a freaking steak out of a jar.


Gunny, you know I love ya, but no. 
Have you been drinking?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny, you know I love ya, but no. 
> Have you been drinking?


LMAO no, I just know what it's like to be 3 weeks in the mud and actually have something wonderful to eat.

----------


## amy31416

> Gunny, you know I love ya, but no. 
> Have you been drinking?


lol.

With you on that. If it's a cheap cut, make vegetable soup out of it and can that. My grandma always had her pressure cooker ready to go, and she'd can her leftovers like--soups and stews--but straight meat gets frozen. I watched "Chopped" and they had to cook with an entire chicken in a can, and it looked repulsive. I think the steak would be worse.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Honestly it would eat like a super-high quality canned roast.  With more of a steak flavor.  I will have to try it as an experiment.  Though chopping the steak up like beef tips would be easier, do it this way and it will taste more like steak.  Even if you open the jar a year later.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> lol.
> 
> With you on that. If it's a cheap cut, make vegetable soup out of it and can that. My grandma always had her pressure cooker ready to go, and she'd can her leftovers like--soups and stews--but straight meat gets frozen. I watched "Chopped" and they had to cook with an entire chicken in a can, and it looked repulsive. I think the steak would be worse.


I'm thinking canned is bound to work better than frozen in the dollarpocalypse.  Not to mention any ordinary loss of power.  I am betting you can tweak the recipes to make almost anything home canned work really well.  My focus though is making ration kits.  48 meals in a box.  

The one I actually want to try next is corned beef.  Cook and can the corned beef at the same time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm thinking canned is bound to work better than frozen in the dollarpocalypse.  Not to mention any ordinary loss of power.  I am betting you can tweak the recipes to make almost anything home canned work really well.  My focus though is making ration kits.  48 meals in a box.  
> 
> *The one I actually want to try next is corned beef.*  Cook and can the corned beef at the same time.


Okay, I can dig the canned corned beef but how do you expect to catch a girl if you're serving her a steak outta a Mason jar? Then again, if the the Dollarpocalypse is your end game, your Mason jar steak may be the thing that brings all the girls to your yard.

----------


## specsaregood

Cooked up 2 bone-in rib steaks tonight.  Rubbed them some garlic infused olive oil, ample amount salt and pepper, with some onion powder.   Cooked down all the delicious fat on the sides, then seared both sides really good in the trusty cast iron, then turned down the heat to low and slowly finished them in the pan --oven is on the fritz -- while the corn cooked.

The mom of the house is sick and eating chicken soup alone in isolation so I told the kid he got his own steak tonight.  Also since there were no girls at the table, we'd be eating like real men, cavemen:  no tools, no vegetables, just our hands and off the bone.    Put "the croods" on the laptop and we ate with our hands.  good times, darn if the 4yr old didn't polish off the whole damn steak, even gnawing on the bone before he tossed it to the cave dog.  good times.

----------


## amy31416

> Cooked up 2 bone-in rib steaks tonight.  Rubbed them some garlic infused olive oil, ample amount salt and pepper, with some onion powder.   Cooked down all the delicious fat on the sides, then seared both sides really good in the trusty cast iron, then turned down the heat to low and slowly finished them in the pan --oven is on the fritz -- while the corn cooked.
> 
> The mom of the house is sick and eating chicken soup alone in isolation so I told the kid he got his own steak tonight.  Also since there were no girls at the table, we'd be eating like real men, cavemen:  no tools, no vegetables, just our hands and off the bone.    Put "the croods" on the laptop and we ate with our hands.  good times, darn if the 4yr old didn't polish off the whole damn steak, even gnawing on the bone before he tossed it to the cave dog.  good times.


My daughter used to eat like that--now she just picks at things and bugs me until I give her my food. Everything I go to make, she says "I     don't      like     that!" But then she sees me tasting something or making a plate, "you aren't gonna give me any?" Then she only takes about 5 bites before she's full.

Oh yeah, reason for the post--spaghetti squash. Do you just use regular tomato sauce on it? Does the kid like it? A farmer down the road gave me one for free the other day.

----------


## fisharmor

So just got done eating a bunch of rib roast cut into steaks and pan fried.

*Holy Moses does this make smoke.*  I thought I had it covered, since the microwave vent right above the range vents directly outside.
Nope, not at all!

I read a couple different ways to do it, and decided not to rub the steaks with salt, but to salt the pan.  I don't recommend that - I ended up adding salt afterward.   But the meat was cooked perfectly!

Just said goodbye to my mom & dad, who bought me the roast (got it from the commissary on some ridiculous sale where it was under $3/lb) so I insisted they eat it with me.  My 75 year old mother said pan frying is all her grandmother ever did with steak.  My father said the same about his mother.







Here are my Lodge pieces.  I was skilleting the steaks on the big fryer, and then transferring them to the oven on the griddle.




Had a great malbec to go with them from TJ's.  And sauteed mushrooms, and I made up a sauce of red wine, drippings, garlic, and butter.

I had to drink a shot of Redbreast 12 after dinner.   Seemed like the right thing to do.

----------


## specsaregood

> Oh yeah, reason for the post--spaghetti squash. Do you just use regular tomato sauce on it? Does the kid like it? A farmer down the road gave me one for free the other day.


I tried that once and was told in no uncertain terms to not try making it again.  I'm not really a squash fan either; about the only one I like is butternut squash, chopped in blocks and fried in bacon grease and red pepper.     Although, I did have a butternut squash emulsion/liquid/soupy thing on pasta on my vacation which was out of this world good.

----------


## brushfire

Spaghetti squash is pretty damn awesome.   We put fresh garlic, oregano, olive oil, tomato, and feta on ours.  If you like a little more acidity, squeeze some lemon on there too.

It takes about 45 min to 1 hour at 400*.  Seems that even with the feta it takes a generous amount of salt to taste right.

Our youngest will eat it, but he's an animal.  Our youngest is 3 and weighs as much as our 6 year old LOL.  Our oldest finds it suspect - it looks like spaghetti but its not spaghetti.

I cant eat as much red meat as I used to, but plans are for a nice porterhouse on NewYears.  If I remember I'll get a snapshot and post it for documentation purposes

----------

